# Shropshire/West mids meet



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

This may be of interest for those local to Shropshire and West Mids area's.

There is an open day at the local VAG specialist in Telford. There apparently is a few car clubs going down for a general meet.

The open day is on Sunday 15th June and wondered if there was any interest in this?

It will be held at AP Automotive, Unit 12 Ketley Business park Telford, TF1 5JD.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Any locals fancy this meet? :?


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in Telford and that's the week after I get my exhaust fitted, I'm up for that.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Tom_TTSline said:


> I'm in Telford and that's the week after I get my exhaust fitted, I'm up for that.


Good opportunity for you to speak to Ant about your motor


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

nath620 said:


> Tom_TTSline said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Telford and that's the week after I get my exhaust fitted, I'm up for that.
> ...


In regards too?


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Tom_TTSline said:


> nath620 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom_TTSline said:
> ...


Anything!!


----------



## Sammyjc (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm seeing Ant tomorrow, he's fitting discs and pads for me all round. Get all my work done at AP Automotive. Sound bloke.

May come along on 16th June also if can. Is there any particular time?


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

It's the 15th. I had an invite through Facebook. Not too far from me so will probably go for a look. Never used them tho as my A3 goes to MidlandVW in Cannock and the TT hasn't been anywhere yet and I have a servicing plan with Audi Shrewsbury. Good to see there might be other TTs there. Mostly talks about BMW  on their website.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

See you guy's there.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> See you guy's there.


Hi Daz, long time no see buddy, good to see you still have the beast


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

forest said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > See you guy's there.
> ...


Hiya yes I know mate I've bean popping into the forum now an then.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

For those who have not seen whats happening on the day:

- Live DJ
- Burger van
- Car clubs
- Kids bouncy castle 
- Show and shine competition ( I believe there a still spaces for participants to enter this)


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

nath620 said:


> For those who have not seen whats happening on the day:
> 
> - Live DJ
> - Burger van
> ...


this sound good!
Fingers crossed nath I can make it.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lets hope weather is decent to 8)


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

It this still happening? I have my remap and my exhaust booked in on the Saturday so would tie in nicely.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes its still happening


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

nath620 said:


> The open day is on Sunday 15th June and wondered if there was any interest in this?


What time is everyone getting there for? I'm out and about Sunday so I'll try and get along too if it's not too early :wink:

May-Z


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Brilliant day down at AP open day.

Good turnout, didn't see any TT's though :?


----------

